# Droid X not booting into recovery



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

I am trying to install the new nightly for CM7 and ROM Manager prompted me to install the new clockwork mod before I could download it. Now however when I try to boot into recovery it freezes on the M on start up. Any ideas or instructions to go about for installing the nightly?

Edit: I can boot the phone fine, but when I try to boot into clockwork it freezes on the Moto logo and I have to Battery Pull to get back to it working ok


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Try to reflash CWM through RM


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Happening here as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Try to reflash CWM through RM


I have tried multiple times. I click "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery", click on Droid X (2nd-init), then it says "Successfully downloaded ClockworkMod recovery" and I click ok. Is that all there is to reflash CWM or is there another step after that?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you wait a minute or 2? Sometimes it wont flash immediately. Not sure though, on d2g not dx =/


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

I just booted to CWM and then rebooted, and now it won't even go to CWM nor will it boot to the OS even after a battery pull.

Am I stuck, do I have to SBF?

EDIT: SBF'd and just restored a backup. Not sure why but the latest CWM has been giving me all sorts of issues.


----------

